# Bugs Homekit en série !



## Moutaille (6 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je crée ce sujet car j'ai l'impression que depuis une semaine ou 2, mon installation déconne complètement !
Je me retrouve avec des équipements qui passent en "accessoire ne répond pas" et quelles que soient les marques !

Mes détecteurs de mouvements ou ampoules IKEA, mon Eve Extend, des détecteurs Aqara... Bref, par moment ça passe en introuvable et j'ai bien entendu vérifié les piles etc... mais rien y fait.
J'aimerai savoir si vous vous trouvez dans le même cas que moi, c'est à dire des indisponibilités de vos équipements sans raison particulière.

Merci à vous !


----------



## AlCor72 (11 Août 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je crée ce sujet car j'ai l'impression que depuis une semaine ou 2, mon installation déconne complètement !
> Je me retrouve avec des équipements qui passent en "accessoire ne répond pas" et quelles que soient les marques !
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Avec un peu plus d’une centaine d’équipements connectés, et environ 55 connexions sir mon réseau wifi mesh (Google wifi) cela arrive très fréquemment. 
Seul solution… redémarrer le routeur et/ou les équipements qui posent problème. 

Si tu as plusieurs concentrateurs, privilégie une Apple TV et pas de HomePod mini. 

Honnêtement avec une quantité d’équipement grandissante, la fiabilité diminue. 

Je n’ai pas de solution qui me permette de réellement stabiliser le comportement du système. 

Bon courage.


----------



## Moutaille (12 Août 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec un peu plus d’une centaine d’équipements connectés, et environ 55 connexions sir mon réseau wifi mesh (Google wifi) cela arrive très fréquemment.
> Seul solution… redémarrer le routeur et/ou les équipements qui posent problème.
> ...


Salut @AlCor72 
merci pour ta réponse. 
c’est plus ou moins ce que j’ai fait. Déjà j’ai vu avec Eve et mon Extend semble être défectueux donc ils me le changent. Ensuite je soupçonne IKEA, d’avoir fait une mise à jour d’après le log de leur app sur le store et COMME D’HABITUDE certains produits doivent être a nouveau appairés pour fonctionner. J’ai réussi à remettre tout ça d’aplomb mais effectivement la stabilité laisse à désirer parfois.


----------



## Jimoul (13 Août 2021)

Salut, mêmes soucis pour moi depuis 2-3 semaines mais s’est uniquement sur les produits hue…
Les accessoires ne repondent pas puis 5min après ça marche…je pense que la mise à jour de l’app hue n’a pas fait que du bien.


----------



## Moutaille (13 Août 2021)

De mon côté j’ai solutionné tous les probles sauf pour mon Eve Extend. Je ne comprends pas car ils m’en ont renvoyés un nouveau donc ça ne vient pas de leur produit mais chez moi depuis 2 ou 3 semaines quelque chose à changé et le Extend ne veut plus resté connecté. C’est compliqué.….


----------



## Jimoul (13 Août 2021)

Chez moi, les commandes murales philips hue fonctionnent bien alors que l’app maison annonce aucune réponse des accessoires …c’est bizarre.
A l’instant, un volet legrand with netatmo ne fonctionnait pas (via homekit donc affichage « aucune réponse »), j’active une lumière philips hue et comme par magie, l’affichage aucune reponse du volet legrand a disparu et j’ai pu réutiliser la commande de volet.
Ça pue les bugs!


----------



## AlCor72 (15 Septembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> De mon côté j’ai solutionné tous les probles sauf pour mon Eve Extend. Je ne comprends pas car ils m’en ont renvoyés un nouveau donc ça ne vient pas de leur produit mais chez moi depuis 2 ou 3 semaines quelque chose à changé et le Extend ne veut plus resté connecté. C’est compliqué.….



Petit point retour d’expérience. 

Suite à des recherches sur les problèmes de « pas de réponse » et « mise a jour » des équipements HomeKit, j’ai essayer de ne laisser qu’un seul concentrateur. 
Chez moi j’ai laissé l’Apple TV et j’ai supprimé mon HomePod et HomePod Mini. 

Franchement ça fonctionne vraiment mieux. 
Je n’ai pratiquement plus de latence du système. 

Pour l’instant cela fait 5 jours que ça fonctionne vraiment bien. 
Je vous tiens au courant si cela change.


----------



## AlCor72 (11 Octobre 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Petit point retour d’expérience.
> 
> Suite à des recherches sur les problèmes de « pas de réponse » et « mise a jour » des équipements HomeKit, j’ai essayer de ne laisser qu’un seul concentrateur.
> Chez moi j’ai laissé l’Apple TV et j’ai supprimé mon HomePod et HomePod Mini.
> ...



Bonjour tout le monde,

Je fais suite a mon précédent post…

J’ai réintégré un HomePod et un HomePod mini et pour l’instant tout roule!!

Cela fait maintenant 2 semaines… et toujours pas de « pas de réponse »!!![emoji41]


----------



## Moutaille (12 Octobre 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je fais suite a mon précédent post…
> 
> ...


Tant mieux pour toi ! 
Moi de mon coté, j'ai revendu ma Netatmo Welcome qui ne voulait plus être intégrée dans Homekit et j'ai acheté une Eufy 3 fois moins chère, motorisée et qui fonctionne très bien !!


----------



## jerome98728 (12 Juillet 2022)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Petit point retour d’expérience.
> 
> Suite à des recherches sur les problèmes de « pas de réponse » et « mise a jour » des équipements HomeKit, j’ai essayer de ne laisser qu’un seul concentrateur.
> Chez moi j’ai laissé l’Apple TV et j’ai supprimé mon HomePod et HomePod Mini.
> ...


Bonjour, merci beaucoup pour ton retour d'expérience. J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, et j'ai l'impression que c'est apparu lorsque j'ai rajouté deux HomePod mini sur mon réseau. Comment faire pour les configurer de manière à ce qu'ils ne fassent pas fonction de concentrateur HomeKit ? (Config. AppleTV 4K + 2 HomePod mini).


----------



## Tiberius (14 Juillet 2022)

Je crois bien qu’on ne peux pas choisir, j’ai même un Homepod qui est dans un autre domicile et qui pose des soucis quand il y a une coupure de courant…
Pour ma part ce que je fait quand j’ai des souci, je débranche tous les homepod et je m’assure que c’est bien l’Apple TV qui a la main, et ensuite je rebranche les Homepod. Tant qu’il n’y a pas de coupure, en principe ça reste stable.


----------



## jerome98728 (14 Juillet 2022)

Merci, effectivement, je viens de faire cette manipulation et les accessoires sont de nouveau opérationnels.
Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas choisir de configurer ou pas les périphériques HomePod en concentrateur. Peut-être lors d'une prochaine Maj ?


----------

